# [Aporte] Diagrama de Consola MCK Luxell LMX - 8200 POWER MIX



## Pablo Gimenez (Dic 12, 2013)

Adjunto un diagrama de una consola que que me regalaron obvio quemada!!

Digamos que es un [Aporte] 

Es un archivo PDF en donde se encuentra un diagrama y la posición de los componentes de la consola MCK MC 150/6 (en mi caso) que posee un mixer de 6 canales pre amplificados..

También posee un control de eco y delay..

Mi problema fue que se quemaron los transistores de salida por una mal conexión..

Tenia muchas modificaciones, hasta cambiaron en lugar del transistor c5200 pusieron un c3997
Le contaron la función de tape o record para que solo reproduzca entradas de audio y obvio del mixer..
Si te llega esta consola te puedes guiar del diagrama que adjunto!!

Foto de la consola:







La tarjeta amplificadora es esta..


----------



## FernandoHalcon (Dic 4, 2019)

Hola campeón.  Tenes una foto del lado adverso de la placa amplificadora? Justo en la parte de atrás en donde están los cuatro condensadores juntos chiquitos esos en el lado derecho de la plaqueta. Son de 100microfaradios
Te paso esta foto para el foro y como aporte por ahí le sirve a algunen mas


----------

